# Five Questions with Audi Sport Chief Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich Following 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Tertre Rouge Times has published a quick email interview with Audi Sport chief Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. Things didn't go Audi's way this year, and Ullrich talks about this and touches on Audi plans for 2010.
* Full Story *


----------

